# Vernier protractor



## gbritnell (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been around tools and tooling most of my life and have never seen anything like this. When I bought my lathe many years ago there was a box of 'tooling' that came with it. In there wrapped in oily paper and a rag was this vernier protractor. 
It has 2 levels, one for each horizontal axis, both adjustable. It has divisions on the main arced beam and then the horizontal beam has a minute curve to it so when the level head is moved it will divide the degrees into minutes. In the one picture there is a name Massi and the word for minutes in either German or Swiss? I really don't know what to use it for because of the size but it sure it neat. 
gbritnell


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 27, 2013)

Proper name for that tool is an "Inclinometer"' ------ "Billy G"


----------



## ariscats (Apr 15, 2013)

The name Massi and the form of the logo brings to memory the MAUSER company,of weapons 
fame.May be i am wrong.
Ariscats


----------



## stupoty (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello, thats an amazing looking spirit level your shelves will be level beyond belief. :jester:

DRP is an abriviation for "Deutsches Reichspatent", it means copywrited in germany(acording to wikipedia font of all knowledge ;-) and was used untill 1945, so it's almost certainly pre 1945.

Stuart


----------



## ariscats (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes It Is An Artillery inclinometer !!!
Ariscats


----------

